# Do you think it's ok $1000 for a fish ?



## zovolb (Feb 1, 2010)

I saw at an exposition in Paris some beautiful bettas, very beautiful, they sell one fish for $1000 and 2 fish for $1800. Is it ok or it's to expensive ?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, I'm not sure about the price...I know my bettas cost me $7 at the most at pet stores, but those aren't specialty bred bettas. I know some rare ones can go for $100 or so, but $1000 sounds like a lot to me. What kind of bettas are they? Any pics?
I'm curious to hear what others on this forum say.

It is in US dollars, and not another currency?


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I just did a quick internet search and apparently some bettas do go for that much, depending on their rarity/color/traits. 

I learn something new everyday!


----------



## zovolb (Feb 1, 2010)

Believe those bettas look wonderful


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

What about the prices on some Arrowanas and Discus. I would never pay that much for an animal like a fish, amphibian, or reptile. However if it took $1000 to save my dog, and money wasn't tight, then hell yeah I would spend it. I would not purchase a dog for that price though.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

zovolb said:


> I saw at an exposition in Paris some beautiful bettas, very beautiful, they sell one fish for $1000 and 2 fish for $1800. Is it ok or it's to expensive ?


Expensive depends on who your talking to. I try and buy fish that are under $10. But I am sure there are people who would think $1000 was just pocket change.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree it depends on who you talk to. I only spend 4.50 for my female betta Susie. Remember fish dont usually live as long as dogs & cats. But if you have that kind of money to spend on a fish & really want it. I say go for it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ill buy em up to 300 per discus if its a healthy fish and raised well. I am ordering 8 from rockymountaindiscus.com for my new tank I am building right now.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I think if the fish can prove it can cut the grass and keep the in laws at bay, then yeah, the $1000 might be a worthy investment.


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

0_0 what ever floats your boat -_-


----------

